# Sticky  LIFTED Honda's with large tires (What fits/What rubs)



## Jolley

i got 28" backs on my rinny with brgr and hl 2"


----------



## mudnutsatv

got some with my edls on

i got the 2inch lift trimmed my back plastics a little and i fit 28inch edls


----------



## Polaris425

*Thread for Lifted Honda's with large tires (What fits/What rubs)*

Post 'em up here


How Much Lift & What brand
Brand & Size of tire
Stock offset, wide offset, or stock with spacers
Any trimming done
Do they rub and if so, where


----------



## MuddJunkie

2008 honda rincon 2" extreme lift with highlifter springs and spring spacers standard offset 28x10x12 silverbacks trimmed lower mud flap on front does not rub now.


----------



## mudslinger4

05 HONDA RINCON
TRD pipe, programmer
K/N, snorkeld
6" gorilla lift (bracket)
12x7 rear sra rims, vinson 161 black
27x12x12 vampires


----------



## 08GreenBrute

04 Foreman 450 2" extreme with 28x10x12 front and 28x12x12 rears with no rubbing


----------



## honda maniac

420 rancher at irs 
i got 31 outlaws skinnys
gorillastage 1 lift and spring spacers = 3.5 inches worth of lift 
had to trim the rear floor boads and the front floor board suport


----------



## Ozzie3o5

'07 Rubicon
29.5 s/w combo outlaws
2" HL lift
trimmed mudflaps quite a bit
still rubs on the metal bars which support the foot wells (in the front), when i lock out the steering


----------



## Bruteforce10

2004 Honda 350 Rancher 
29.5 skinny laws all round on stock offset rims
2in lift, Lift Springs, STI lift springs (same as highlifter just better price)

As far as rubbing i had to bend in the front fender support to fully turn. On the rear I just had to trim a good bit off of the black plastic fender toward the bottom. I also pushed the supports forward that run under the rear floor boards and welded them there. I did this cause at about 20mph it would cause the tire to expand just enough to rub.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

^^thats mike hydes old rancher. its on roids!


----------



## rajunxcajun55

350 rancher 2 inch lift, 28in. s/w mudzillas, zero rubbing.


----------



## rubiconrider

Ozzie3o5 said:


> '07 Rubicon
> 29.5 s/w combo outlaws
> 2" HL lift
> trimmed mudflaps quite a bit
> still rubs on the metal bars which support the foot wells (in the front), when i lock out the steering


highlifter makes a bracket that deletes those stupid metal bars and supports the footwells underneath to the frame. its on the HL site, kinda pricey tho.


----------



## greatdane486

29.5 outlaw 2 skinnies w/ a 3" streched swingarm custom 3" lift, and rear 1.5" spacers, also removed front fender bracket and no trimming or rubbing


----------



## Carolina420

*420 on 30s*

Got my rancher on 30 xxls lift n springs n only rubs a little on floor boards support bar


----------



## brokeforce650

What kind of stuff are y'all breaking running those 29.5s? And how well does it turn them with the GR


----------



## Stimpy

06 350 rancher, 28 sw silverbacks with hl 2 lift. Trying to decide what I need to get 30 under it. It did not rub at all until I added wheel spacers all around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Swing arm extension?








I don't know about the front end though. You may have to make custom floorboards. I'm gonna try that myself. I'm running 28" mayhems on mine, and they hit the back of the floorboard till I trimmed them.


----------



## Stimpy

Yea, that would be the ideal thing. Extended swing arm a custome a arms for the front. Not sure if I want to tackle it or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremysForeman500

30" backs, 35% GR, 2" lift


----------



## JeremysForeman500

I barely had to trim anything


----------



## Stimpy

Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Thought I'd update this since I have better pics of mine.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Anyone know what is needed to fit 29.5 reg outlaws with minimal timing on a foreman 450 es?


----------



## Stimpy

What year? Lifted or stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDNEK

I just made a custom 2 inch lift , and put my 27 inch mudzillas on my 05 rubi and everything was great I threw some 2 1/4 wheel spacers on the rear , buttoned up the wheels put it down and the 27 12 12 rears hit the big dumb muffler, some weird offset Yamaha wheels , ****it!


----------



## REDNEK

heres the 27 inch mudzillas on the rubi , they rub on the exhaust I just put a custom 2 inch lift on it last night and found out the wheels had too much neg offset lol whoops! I have some mud bugs with and higher offset ill try them today , she looks mean with the mudzillas tho I may swap tires and rims if it works out , the pics have 2 1/4 spacers in the rear believe it or not too


----------



## REDNEK

heres the rubi with the mud bugs same size as the mudzillas 27 10 12 up front and 27 12 12 in the rear , with a different set of wheels fits much better no rub


----------



## Hondarancher420

When you put on the 6 inch life did you have to extend your brake cables or anything im building a 6 inch lift at work 


mudslinger4 said:


> 05 HONDA RINCON
> TRD pipe, programmer
> K/N, snorkeld
> 6" gorilla lift (bracket)
> 12x7 rear sra rims, vinson 161 black
> 27x12x12 vampires


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah you're probably going to have extend all of those lines.


----------



## Hondarancher420

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah you're probably going to have extend all of those lines.


Do you think ill have to extend my axles


----------



## Polaris425

with a 6" lift? Yes.


----------



## Hondarancher420

Polaris425 said:


> with a 6" lift? Yes.


What about with a 4" lift i should be fine just might have to extend the rear brake cable what do you think


----------



## Polaris425

You can try. But you're going to be busting them pretty quick. Stock axles aren't meant to handle the extreme angles.


----------



## Gjer496

rajunxcajun55 said:


> 350 rancher 2 inch lift, 28in. s/w mudzillas, zero rubbing.


 any gear reduction? I’m thinking about 27 inch mud zillas on my 420 do u think I can turn them good?


----------



## Polaris425

you should be fine with 27's but I would look at something other than the mudzilla's they dig really bad


----------

